# Bleeding slave cylinder on '06



## Bubba Ben Petkus (Jul 30, 2019)

I read multiple discussions on how to bleed slave cylinder on '06 however nobody ever goes into detail on the process. What I really need to know is once you put the 11mm socket on bleeder valve on top of bell housing and open bleeder, *don't you need to get a rubber hose* on end of bleeder so you're not covered with brake fluid. How do you go about doing that? The one thing I remember doing it 20 years ago on a Toyota, the hose goes on before even opening bleeder and it's also in a bottle full of brake fluid! No one mentions anything about that process!:surprise: 
P.S. I apologize, if this is in wrong sub-forum!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bleeding the slave without a speed bleeder is a pain. But to install a speed bleeder you have to pull the tranny.

I would run up to the parts store, grab a mighty vac and use that at the reservoir. Much easier and for $35 (or free under “rent a tool” at places like autozone) it will save you a bunch of hassle and getting brake fluid everywhere.

Also, you didnt specifiy, but if you’re just doing a fluid change (i do it probably once a month) you dont need to bleed it like the above ways. Use a turkey baster, suck the little reservoir dry, wipe it out, fill with fresh DOT4 and pump the clutch pedal 75-100 times. That will get most or all the air bubbles out. It may take 2 or 3 of those sucking out, adding fluid and pumping to get all the dirty fluid out of the system.

If however you’re doing this because you just installed a new clutch, you will definitely have to bleed it either the traditional way or with a mighty vac or with a hinson speed bleeder.


----------

